# Finally started on the freight cars, help me build some consists



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Gotta get some order to these, match up to some engines & put a ton up for sale, advice needed, what are the good brands, if I've got anything special in here , does road name really matter in a consist, if something is a little different & I like it, would it be crazy to run a say NYC car with some burlington & so on? 
I'll start with the ones I seperated by road name..................CO









burlington & 2 sunoco tankers


















NYC / new haven


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Having multiple roads is just fine, especially the more modern you plan your era on being. Having multiple groups of similar cars, but with different numbers adds realism, as you can really "service" an industry only with enough cars.

I would definitely aim to have a strong presence of locomotives in a name that matches your largest number of cars though. Just makes sense.

This Walthers cars are nice. Actually, all of what you pictured is pretty nice stuff!

Craig


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, thats a start, Craig, I'm just gettin warmed up here, it's gonna take a while to get them all up.
OK here's the pensy stuff..........



































santa fe





























southern pacific


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

That is a LOT of freight cars. Really like the tankers and that work train. Is the work train self-propelled, or does it have to be coupled to a loco?

-J.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Didn't really look, just assumed I need a loco, probably so but you gave me something else to check.......... Just gettin warmed up here,stay tuned for more! Rich.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

oh oh oh i want the BN tankers!!!


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I think everybody wants the tankers! Lol 


Very nice and the sunoco are really nice !


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Photo bucket keeps freezing my puter
I'm just gettin warmed up here, started this around noon today, it's a full time job, whew I'm tired
NOw we get into the couple of this one of that area, there's a few in here of the road names I already put up, but at this point there was no way I was starting over!  Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Gonna do a few at a time this way if it freezes me I don't have to do it all over! 

Guys, a lot of these will be going up for sale, so let me know what you like, I think I have enough to work my keepers around your pics,my storage area is overflowing, a lot has to go! 


































these 3 are erie


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I'v got blisters on my fingers!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

still going!


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Is that all LOLOLOL


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK last batch.................. 
Should be no problem matching locos , even on the roads I sold some of I still have at least one of each left & a couple on others, I'll list locos left later &we can start making a few choo choo trains! 










































a few more cabooses, boxes are wrong on a lot of these!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

No coupman, there's two more on my diorama a burlington coal car & a gondola for the ash pit!  Rich.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Man i which i was closer to you id go shopping at your place  Man i still cant belive how much stuff your dad had and great taste too .


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Dad didn't fool around, when he did something he did it right, thats why he never finished the layout, it was ready to decorate, all track laid & wired, the his friend passed away & left him all his stuff, some of the major steamers needed a longer radius to run them, tore it all down & started over.he only kept the best of his friends stuff the rest went to the train club, even he didn't have that kinda extra space.
Had the main table (4x10 section )up & running, but no decorations, thats what my kids got to play with, but his health started to fail, he started packing them up & sending to my house, Was a sad day, he was soooo bored after that, but all he could do was an hour or so, had trouble seeing & couldn't get under the tables to work anymore.
Missing the ole man! Rich.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

No what you mean lost my dad almos 18 year ago and still think about him a lot,and lost my mother 6 year ago and miss her a lot .They leave across from me and we saw them every day now i got grandkid and see them almos every day to they leave in my parent house across the road .


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The roles do change, Moms still with us, but having her alone is nerve racking, she won't move in here (or with one of my sisters) but she's got a few friends left in the neighborhood & an ex cop right next door that helps a lot. So as long as we can we will try & keep her in her own house. No grandkids yet, but soon I hope, gotta pass on this great stuff! Rich.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ooh oooh. I want the beer cars! Don't drink but like the look


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm taking notes!  Rich


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Dad had a great collection!*

Hey Rich, I'm interested in those ConCor DRGW Hoppers, I've actually started picking up some ConCors and Bowser Kits...mainly 70-100 ton open hoppers...keep me in mind! Hey your honoring your Dad with all this great Locomotives & Rolling Stock, We all appreciate it!:thumbsup:


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm also interested in anything Burlington. Please keep me in mind if you sell anything!. Thanks Jake


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, just took a look at the deisel thread to check on whats still left, needless to say I still have a lot, won't list them seperatly but I list the roads that are left
Pensey 5 
L&N 1
north western 1
Chatanooga 1
Burlington 2
seaboard gray athern 1
norfork western 2
susquehanna 2
sante fe 3 ,a reg switcher & a baby switcher
new haven 5 & a baby switcher
amtrack 3
NJ transit 2 
Conrail 2
B&O con cor 1 and a dummy
chessie 1

Still can pick & choose here , pensy's rough all pass cars & the gg1 are going the rest of my pass sets look like, lackawanna, amtrack, the alton line, new haven & the colorado eagle


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm interested in the prr work train set,when/if you want to sell it.Thanks


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm also interested in the ball glass jars set,and the other cars in that pic,Thanks


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I am instersted in PRR, Penn Central, Conrail, SP, Cotton Belt, ATSF, Southern, KCS

I grew up in Murphy, TX and the Cotton Belt had tracks that ran by my house.

My Grandfater worked on the PRR, PC, Conrail, and My great Uncle did the same, but also worked for Amtrak, when it was first started.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

rrgrassi, you gotta norrow it down a bit, anything in particular that strikes your fancy, if I'm going to set stuff aside till I pick mine , the names you listed are half of whats there!


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

I may be interested in a baby switcher
my layout going to have a lumber mill and wood yard .And do i see here all them car whit lumber in them i may like to get a few of them if you dont keep them.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry Coup, the baby switchers were scarce, I only have 3 & will only sell if they don't match up to what i decide to run.
Yes he had lots of wood loads, but also a nice lumber yard setup, so I have to decide on that too, but I'll put you on the list for wood loads. Rich.


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

Let me know about that lackawanna pass set. I know a guy that got a switcher for xmas that could always use a earlier bday gift lol.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

That was my second pick after the alton line as a keeper set, it's got maroon in it, I'm into that color
















If it goes you'll have first dibbs! Rich.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Gotta get some order to these, match up to some engines & put a ton up for sale, advice needed, what are the good brands, if I've got anything special in here , does road name really matter in a consist, if something is a little different & I like it, would it be crazy to run a say NYC car with some burlington & so on?


With rolling stock It is more about the wheels and weight than the brand. Metal wheels are better than plastic. If it is heavy it is probable better rail car. You can mix them up anyway that you want. I see car from all over the place on the NS track next to were I work. Pick out what you like and hold on the it. You can always sell it later.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

As long as you are taking notes. i like the top left, and bottom right cars.









And the Southern Sock cars.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

To save on shipping maybe you need to just make me a pile in a corner. lol


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

all of those C&O hoppers, like sweet to me.

Ron


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

yea mixing cars is fine, just look for the heavy weight ones, they are usually the "better" ones, metal wheels also and if possible the KD couplers (bigger fleets are hard so start the conversion process as early as possible...) that is if your wanting KDs...

other then that I have seen cars as far as Mexico on the NS lines here in Louisville...they were auto racks but still....


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

New Berlin RR said:


> other then that I have seen cars as far as Mexico on the NS lines here in Louisville...they were auto racks but still....


Autoracks don't really count since those are pooled. TTX owns the cars, the railroads supply the rack itself (which is permanently mounted and becomes part of the car). The member railroads of TTX each provide a proportion of the racks, and TTX pools them and assigns the cars to different services. A "Mexican" rack might never actually end up in Mexico.

However I have seen other Mexican (FXE and TFM) cars occasionally as far north as here in Canada, so I wouldn't be surprised to see similar cars running through your area. A lot of stuff is actually made and imported from Mexico these days. (Including some of the railcars that stuff is carried in!)


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

nice cuda btw,doesn't look rusty to me,though I know that chrystler products from the 70's really rust easily.I am a chevy fan myself,though I did own a 65 cuda,318,dual quads,4spd car.it ran great,until a guy offered me a 59 el camino +cash for it.I took him up on the deal


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Gotta get some order to these, match up to some engines & put a ton up for sale, advice needed, what are the good brands, if I've got anything special in here , does road name really matter in a consist, if something is a little different & I like it, would it be crazy to run a say NYC car with some burlington & so on?


Yes, no, all of the above, can be more complicated sometimes. 

Railroads ship loads all across the country; rather than reloading it into a another railroad's car when it reaches the end of one railroad, the entire car is simply passed off to the other railroad. That's called interchange and results in cars from all different railroads traveling on other railroads.

So yes, it's pretty appropriate for cars from multiple railroads to mix together in a train.

But the cars don't just randomly travel around on another railroad once they're exchanged (with some exceptions like pool cars like Railbox). There are a bunch of rules as to how they're handled.

For general service cars, once unloaded, they're supposed to be sent straight back home. They can be used for a load, if it's going that direction (which means railroads will often try to find a load for it).

So for example, if you're CSX and you're shipping a load of something to Canada, it should not be loaded in an empty UP boxcar. So generally, loads from a certain railroad will tend to mostly be in cars from that railroad.

Sometimes cars will have some special features or be assigned to a specific service. These cars always go straight back to their stenciled home point and can't be used for other loads since they're in assigned service. Sometimes cars will be pooled into a particular service from several railroads (especially for autoparts cars, but other examples also exist), with each railroad that the cars travel over providing a percentage of cars to the pool. So the home point for these assigned pool cars might not be on the railroad they're lettered for.

And of course privately owned cars are controlled by their owner or lessor.

Work equipment and cabooses don't really travel off their own railroad.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

SSGT, do you still have the '59 El Camino? Thats my dream car...I have a pretty snotted up 1980 El Camino, but the '59 is the goal!

Craig


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

WOW! That's some display of railroad cars. I'll buy the car with the load of rails and the one with the load of wheel sets on it, The AHM black crane #199791 and work car and the four Southern bulkhead cars if you decide to sell them. pete


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK I'm getting quite a list here, now I have to decide what to ask???? I see them go for 2 bucks to 20 or so, gonna have to put in some ebay time, try & get an average.

Ok 99% of the cars have KD's, & I think metal wheels to. Some are weighted,some seem to be heavy on there own, I honestly don't know how far he got in the weighting, matching process, but there's a boat load of plastic wheels laying around. 

One of my pensy pass sets will hang around a while longer, so except for the lack of a 
GG1 I can have pensy as one of the main lines, if having pass & freight in a line even matters ?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Ssgt, Oh it was, there's more weld on that car than original metal, here's one of my favorite pictures, "The see thru 'Cuda"


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

I was looking on ebay today,it seems like the average price for most freight cars is about $5,some bring a little more,some less.


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

Alot of time invested in that car.I never had to cut a car to that extent.I patched my 68 chevelle SS ,rusty quarters relatively small holes.in the door too,had to replace the rear valence.the car turned out beautifully


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Yep, all over the place, I guess if a guy really wants a piece & moneys not an object you do well, if not & you just get that one bid, well not so good, thats why I try to average, not lookin to make a killing on every piece, but don't wanna give it away either, already sold a few pieces a bit lo, live & learn, was a great deal for you guys though! 

The darn KD's & the metal wheels are worth more than 5, now if we charge for the labor to install, they should be 25 a pop 

I've gotta start hittin the old magazines he had, try to figure out some kind of plan, from the looks of most of my stuff, gotta stay with the north east as home base, decide on an industry & start putting that stuff aside. Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Was one of those looked a lot better before I started tearing it down, took me 10 years to do that baby, got another(74"Cuda) waiting for me to start, thats now been sitting almost 10 years,better shape rust wise, out of texas, all I did was steal a few parts for the 73, but I kept all my best parts for the 74, got a brand new grill in the basement, that alone is probably 2k now (pd 550 in 2002 & that was a steal(going 12 14 hundred back then) Just haven't had any extra cash to buy the body panels I need to really get moving.hwell: Someday,Rich.


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

take a short road trip down along the hudson,check out the yards down by hoboken


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Not a lot up here on the rust coast, they repop most of the panels now, much easier on the body work then, turns out to cost less most of the time to just replace the part. Rich.


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

I cut pieces out of an old hood for patches,the valence was a repop.I'll try to scan some of the pictures and post later


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Time to give this a go.
I'm thinking 6.50 for the reg freight cars.
the ball glass & twine cars 10 each
the beer cars 10 each
tichy & athern cranes are spoken for
the burlington tankers I will hold awhile, I may keep 2 & sell the rest but for now I'll shelve them.
Work train also on the shelf, looks like pensey will be a main liner for me.
will start to send out pm's a little later to see who's in & whos out & then list whats gone.
Thanks for the help,Rich.


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

I would like the ball glass cars,I saw 2 0f them,I'll add the money when I send payment for the other stuff thanks,Jon


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, they will come in a seperate box, already got the others boxed up nicly, I'll eat the shipping. Rich.
Needless to say, Ball glass cars are sold!  Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

first round update...........
All burlington cars are spoken for
4 l&N 36' chipper cars sold
cn outside frame box car gone
2 NYC flat cars w/wheel & rail loads outta here
2 southern pacific bulk head cars are sold


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Ontario has passed on the C&O hoppers, I'd like to keep a few, so 6 or 8 if necessary are up for grabs tripple X I'll keep.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

hey rusty, if you come across a handfull of grain cars that you want to part with (covered with rounded sides) lemme know


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Broox, everything I have is up in the pics, if you don't see it I don't have it. Sorry, Rich


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

both con-cor 3 pacs of rio grande are sold
One rhode island state car pending sale


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I was gonna ask about the rio cars... I have 6 roundhouse 4 bay hoppers and looking for more...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The Beer cars are on hold for you, those babies are goin for 15 18 bucks on the egouge Did I scare you off at 10?  Rich.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Broox, everything I have is up in the pics, if you don't see it I don't have it. Sorry, Rich


Well my wallet and wife like that answer. :laugh:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I was checking the couplers & condition of the beer cars all have KD's but I can't tell if the wheels are metal? 

I noticed all the roundhouse cars actually have the cables strung on the undercarrige, 
is that part of the kit or an added detail? Rich
Anyway I thought it was cool.










the rest of the fleet


----------

